# Photo shoot for a calendar I am in :)



## miss_supra (Dec 12, 2007)

So a few girls have dropped out of a calendar so I got asked to do another round of pictures. I am please with the results. Enjoy!!!


















Any comments or CC welcomed.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 14, 2007)

sexay!


----------



## frocher (Dec 14, 2007)

You look beautiful!


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 14, 2007)

very nice i love the last one the tights are so cute


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 14, 2007)

you are so pretty!!!!!!


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 18, 2007)

The first one looks best! A flirty, sexy but coy look. I think the picture would look betterwith the side of the car instead of the back though. Might just be me, because I hate the sight of a car's rear end. LOL.

But you are hot, especially in the first pic!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 18, 2007)

"Supra" HAWT!! (heehee)


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 18, 2007)

very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im having a photoshoot soon! if u  have any tips u can give me please PM me!! xx


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 18, 2007)

DAMN girl...tehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was that the photoshoot I was going see?


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 18, 2007)

wowee!


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 19, 2007)

glam8babe, PM sent.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_DAMN girl...tehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was that the photoshoot I was going see?_

 
You missed out on some fun!


Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2007)

what a hot girl!


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 19, 2007)

Awwwww soooo hot!! awsome pics!


----------



## fingie (Dec 19, 2007)

Lookin hot!  I love the last one!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 19, 2007)

Hoooooot!


----------



## greentwig (Dec 20, 2007)

That 1st one is so sexy!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

Cute, I like your outfit.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw that shirt at Hot topic today when I was browsing at a Zelda track jacket!


----------



## XShear (Dec 27, 2007)

HOT! The last one is my fav!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 27, 2007)

Compositionally, these make no sense whatsoever, but that isn't your fault. You, however, are a gorgeous girl.


----------



## bellasera (Dec 29, 2007)

So sexy!  What type of calendar are the pics for?


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellasera* 

 
_So sexy!  What type of calendar are the pics for?_

 
The calendar's focus are girls that own a Supra. This is not my supra, but a friend's because my supra is in the calendar already. All proceeds go to charity every year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Thank you girls for the comments an being so supportive. I am extremely excite for once this comes out.


----------



## nunu (Dec 30, 2007)

hot!! you look pretty!


----------



## Pixiya (Jun 4, 2008)

LOVED the last one


----------



## ClareBear86 (Jun 5, 2008)

lookin great


----------



## Babyloo (Jun 6, 2008)

cute outfit!!


----------



## erynnj (Mar 24, 2010)

awesome shoot i love your car more than anything, ill have one one day, i have to celicas now a '00 and a '95 the '95 is a project car. i call them the poor mans supras lol


----------

